# Friday the 13th party



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

I had an idea today of throwing a Friday the 13th party. We are always bummed that our decorations can't be enjoyed throughout the year.
I was thinking of changing the clothes on my animated Leatherface and puting a Jason Vorhies mask on him. The guests will be asked to come as Jason Vorhies victims.
Since I am a little late on planning this, I was hoping someone would have some more ideas.

Thanks for your help


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

This is a cool idea, since it could be done any month that has a Friday 13th! You could have all unlucky symbols as decor,party favors, on invites etc. You could make a game of trying to get the one "lucky" item out of many "unlucky" ones. I will be thinking about this now...


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i've thought about having a friday the 13th party too, but i don't think i could get enough people to come to make it fun(my friends aren't really into this kind of stuff, it really sucks!!)


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Next time my birthday falls on a Friday, I may try this idea!


----------

